# Vaping Tax discussion with Asanda from VPASA



## Rob Fisher (30/6/22)

Vapour Products Association of SA - POWER Business - Omny.fm


Sifiso Skenjana dissects plans to introduce a tax on electronic nicotine and non-nicotine delivery systems with Vapour Products Association of SA's Asanda Gcoyi.




omny.fm

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (30/6/22)

Thanks for sharing that @Rob Fisher 

I think Asanda spoke very well
strong messages

Starting to feel like VPASA is becoming a strong voice fighting for the right things in the Vaping industry

moving in the right direction

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/22)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing that @Rob Fisher
> 
> I think Asanda spoke very well
> strong messages
> ...



Asanda is amazing! The vaping community should give thanks every day that she is driving VPASA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

